# little lost



## viedxb (Mar 8, 2011)

hello!

i think i might need some advise...
i had 2 interviews for a company, last on 14th feb 2011. they told me to get in contact with me within 2 weeks. however they did not so far, nor did i get a negative reply via mail, which would be the company's standard...

shall i consider it as unsuccesful or is it "normal" to be kept waiting?

thank you to all of you!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Viedxb ...

There's nothing wrong at all in firing off an email after an appropriate amount of time post interview, thanking the host for the opportunity of the interview and stating something along the lines of you will be more than happy to answer any further query should it be required!

If anything most employers see it as you being a thorough person in what you do rather than a hinderence to there time!

But then again, this is Dubai and from personal experience here, a good percentage of those in the seat doing the hiring and firing show very little in the way of being courteous or displaying good manners!


----------



## viedxb (Mar 8, 2011)

thank you for your info!
well, at the first interview, which was more an assessment, they made ist very clear, that applicants should not "bother" them with calls or e mails... so i didnt ...

i guess i will just wait... 
thanks again!


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

viedxb said:


> thank you for your info!
> well, at the first interview, which was more an assessment, they made ist very clear, that applicants should not "bother" them with calls or e mails... so i didnt ...
> 
> i guess i will just wait...
> thanks again!




Hi, 

My experience taught me not to wait after sending a thank you note/letter especially if the interview didn't go well. I usually wait if I did well in the interview and we reach to the point of salary negotiation and notice period issue. 

Though, waiting can be an option but still you need to keep on looking for other job opportunities... 

Goodluck


----------



## viedxb (Mar 8, 2011)

Hassli said:


> Hi,
> 
> My experience taught me not to wait after sending a thank you note/letter especially if the interview didn't go well. I usually wait if I did well in the interview and we reach to the point of salary negotiation and notice period issue.
> 
> ...


....well we have reached that far... salary etc etc... 
i am quite new in dxb ( aug 2010 ) and havent been working here, however i have 10 year experience in my field ( aviation )... 

thank you anyway so much!


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

viedxb said:


> ....well we have reached that far... salary etc etc...
> i am quite new in dxb ( aug 2010 ) and havent been working here, however i have 10 year experience in my field ( aviation )...
> 
> thank you anyway so much!


Hi,

In this case, give them a call and follow up your application. 
There is no harm in calling them (i guess) it just show how persistent you are to join them.

Goodluck


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just send them an email, thanking them for the opportunity for an interview and reiterating your interest in the position.

If it's any consolation, from the point my current employer picked up my CV to the point when I joined the company, it was a grand total of 3 months, with long silence on their part in between! The interview process itself lasted no more than 2 days (I saw them twice - 30 minute interview followed by longer 2 hours interview + assessment on a different day!) and the rest of the time was spent pulling out my hair and worrying!

Good luck


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

You've probably heard of some sort of a professional pilots rumor network out there on the WWW. If not then research it. Looks like if you're in the aviation field then you'll probably get more relevant advise there. Aviation seems to be a different (weird) sort of industry as compared to the rest of the normal ones out there!


----------



## splashdown (Feb 18, 2011)

I've never heard aviation referred to a 'weird' sort of industry I would agree that certain jobs within aviation are restricted to people with the relevant licences and experience but we all started somewhere.

The rumour network for professional pilots on the WWW is a great source of information, there is even a section for the middle east. One BIG word of warning, you get some people that post in the ME section that really don't like who they work for, don't like the ME and pretty much should have left months if not years ago! If you can read between the lines, great place for information.

All the best


----------



## viedxb (Mar 8, 2011)

good morning to all of you!

i actually took all your advise and called them.... 
it seems like they had forgotten about me???!!! i mean, hello? 

anyways, the HR lady was really nice and told me, she'll get in touch with me the same day and she actually did after 10 min... telling me to check my e mails and congrats! hippie!!!:clap2:

HOWEVER, i dont have a date of joining yet, so it still means waiting.

thank you so much for everything, i actuallly read alot in the forum, but only yesterday i made an account.... 

have a good day!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Classic. Congrats


----------

